# 29 gal. Update



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Update on Abiotics:

Hey guys, I've been away from the computer a couple of days. But I have been doing some revamping to my tank. Well I went out back into my rock garden and into my woods to go look for some rocks. Luckily where I live it used to be a corn field and the farmer would get all of the rocks in his field and pile them up in the woods.

Well I got a few rocks and and got my gravel from my old tanks and built a terrace in my tank on the right side so now there is two levels. It has quite a few quartz and obsidian (to be honest I have no idea how obsidian even got here, but its here.) I used a pressure washer to wash the rocks to the point they were shimmering. I then boiled the rocks individually for 30 seconds. Its about 4 inches higher than the ground. 

I have the original air stone buried on the terrace. I then added another air pump from my old tank and put another air stone on the opposite side of the tank. just for aesthetic reasons.

I added my filter from my old tank an aquatech 10gal. to help my whisper 20-40 filter. Not sure if it will help, I hope it wont have a harmful affect on the fish. 

Moved the plants around I have 3 plants on top of the terrace along with my old cave from my 5 gal.

Update on Biotics:

Well lets start off with the big fish's, The Colombian sharks are actually shoaling with each other since i added the terrace they stay at the bottom alot more now looking for food between the big rocks.

Well My 8 Gourami's (4 gold & 4 Opaline) actually get along they all seriously stick with each other they also share there territory with the other fish to! The golds sometimes stay in the "valley"(deepest part of the tank) and the Opals stay on the terrace but sometimes swim with the golds. 

The others. Well the molly schools with the gourami's ( I really cant believe it). I found out what the 2 unknown fish where they are black skirt tetra's. They seem to have found a big brother. They stick with the biggest opal gourami(in my opinion the most beautiful fish in the tank). Before my the large tiger barb would nip at there fins. But now Big hoss( lol, thats what I named the big opal gourami) just swims over to the black skirts when the tiger is annoying them and he just swims over to them and the barb runs!  I just cant believe my eyes!

Well My 2 plecos, 1 albino bristlenose and 1 normal one they like to hide alot but man do they just chow down on the algae. My green cat seems to do the same on scrap food.

well thats all I think and oh yeah I almost forgot I have done the calculations and i have to do 90% water changes every week.  thats alot of water. I just cannot believe what i have been seeing with these gourami's they show so much compasion with these other fish!

Here are some pics finally:








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG] Heres the terrace and the so called "valley"


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tank looks nice. Don't worry about the extra filter, the more filtration, the better, especially with lots of fish in one tank.

Just a question... why are you doing 90% water changes???? (Is it because you have so many fish in one tank?) If so, maybe do smaller PWC during the week... not 90% all at once!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Tank looks nice. Don't worry about the extra filter, the more filtration, the better, especially with lots of fish in one tank.
> 
> Just a question... why are you doing 90% water changes???? (Is it because you have so many fish in one tank?) If so, maybe do smaller PWC during the week... not 90% all at once!


That big of a water change will be a shock to your fish and stress them and your tank is overstocked with what you have in your tank...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely overstocked. I only hope this is a fairly well established tank and been running a few months already. Make sure rocks you pull in from outside get the vinegar test to make sure they are safe. Boiling is good, but it does not make them automatically safe for your tank. 

Hard to tell true schooling activity in confined tanks.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I no-longer have any advice he's going to do what he does and risk the life of the fish..


----------

